# Tips for making a pattern cutting jig



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's a quick tutorial on making a pattern cutting jig for replicating pieces over and over. A little work on the front end but if you have to make several pieces exactly the same, this could be a time saver. Enjoy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this, its a time saver.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice!
Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

the final pieces are beautiful!


----------

